# Black Marlin mit Water Wolf



## Bastardmakrele (28. April 2019)




----------



## Stulle (29. April 2019)

Wow


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. April 2019)

Das Video kam mir so bekannt vor ;-) hab es doch im BGB schon gesehen. Auch auf dead bait stehen sie wohl nicht so. 

Klasse Video !


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. April 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Das Video kam mir so bekannt vor ;-) hab es doch im BGB schon gesehen. Auch auf dead bait stehen sie wohl nicht so.
> 
> Klasse Video !



Dank dir.
Ich habe allerdings etwas breiter gestreut, es handelt sich um unterschiedliche Videos. Auf dem BGB ist das von dir beschriebene Video zu sehen, das hier zeigt den Biss und Drill mit einem schwarzen Marlin.


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. April 2019)

Das Video hab ich mir nicht angeschaut weil ich dachte das kennst du ja schon. Hatte mich nur gewundert weil es gestern sails waren und in dem Video was von marlin stand. Aber hab nicht weiterdrübee nachgedacht.


----------

